
Ask HN: What timeline should I expect for a whole genome sequencing service? - spraak
Back on &quot;Black Friday&quot; of 2018 I bought the whole genome sequencing service from Dante Labs (US version). After I submitted the sample I would inquire every few weeks or so to ask about my results. Each time I would get &quot;it&#x27;s almost ready&quot;. It&#x27;s now been over five(!) months and I am still getting the same response when I ask about my results. I think I wouldn&#x27;t be so frustrated if the expectations were set - e.g. if they told me &quot;it will be ready in six months&quot;, but instead I keep hearing that it&#x27;s any day now... how long do these things take? Is it company specific, or do most services offering a product like this take this long?
======
notahacker
Still waiting for mine too, but there were initial kit delivery issues and I
didn't exactly rush to send my sample back either. It's been pretty well
documented their customer service wasn't known for its efficiency even before
they made a very popular offer at well below cost price.

------
return0
i got my results last week as a vcf file (using the same black friday deal).
they now also have separate indel, snp files etc. it takes a lot of time
apparently.

~~~
spraak
Aha. Thanks for sharing your experience!

